# Launch of Mobile Directory Enquiry Service



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Not sure if this has already been posted anywhere but thought I'd let you know, if you don't already. I'd read about it but we've just had something sent from work.

On Monday 22 June a Mobile Directory Enquiry service will be launched. The service will enable all personal mobile numbers to be open to cold calling SMS messages, the message will ask for your permission to give your number to someone who has requested it, if you agree to this request it will cost £1.00 for each permission given.

Also, the Mobile Directory Enquiry service will also include mobile numbers belonging to children.

Personally I think it's appalling, especially as they'll be giving out childrens mobile numbers!! Why should we have to "opt out", it should be we "opt in" and automatically ex-directory if we don't "opt in"

To remove your mobile number(s) use this link...

http://www.118800.co.uk/removeme/remove-me.html

Thanks
Natasha

/links


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I saw a programme on this the other day and I agree!

It should be opt in not opt out! Especially for people like us who are foster carers and the number we give out to birth families is not our personal mobile  number etc and if we didnt recoginse a number or agreed to a number having ours by mistake we might end up having to change our personal numbers 

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks

have just done mine

xxx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh Cr*p!!! just tried to do my DD's number ex-directory and it said it has sent a code to the number!! she always takes her phone to school and I hope she has it on silent or it's detention today , thanks to mum  ...anyway how can they say they don't have children's numbers, how do they know how old that particular number user isespecially if it's pay as you go, or am I not getting this??


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

have just done mine as well - going email link to family etc to make them aware

thanks for the link

x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

thanks marie, i was listening to this on radio 2 yesterday - have now done it.


----------

